# Tests



## Debs78 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hiya,
my husband and myself are starting the process of immigration for a skilled visa. I was wondering? .Will we require to have tests done on the trade that we are applying through i.e. test of being an Electrician or will Certificates that my husband has be enough to prove his trade?
Any info most apprieciated. Also which agency is the best to go through to get us over there?

Many Thanks

Debs


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

No tests to prove trade for application, but it is regulated in some provinces in Canada so he will need to get a license to trade in Canada. There may be a test involved to get the license. Check this link to find out more about electricians in Canada. View All Regulated Occupations - Work Destinations

key things to decide before looking for agencies:
1.how much help do you want?
2.how much do you feel you can do yourselves?
3.how much do you want to pay?

You can get full service where they do it all for you, or it is possible to be completely independant and do it all yourselves. Somewhere in the middle you have services for people who want to do the work themselves and save their money for Canada, but need some support and guidance to find the informaiton for themselves. Personally I like the middle option because you know what's going on, are retaining responsibility for your decisions and actions and thus make better decisions that are right for you.
But then I'm biased  in that respect.
Cheers Louise


----------

